# كيفية قرأة قيم المقاومات Resistor Color-Code



## mido_bigshow (6 سبتمبر 2007)

Resistor- Color -Code






*[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]4 Band Color Code [/FONT]*


----------



## زيد الحسني (14 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم ونرجو مواضع اكثر


----------



## فريد شوقى بطرس (14 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه الطريقه المبسطه


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (14 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## الاورشلى (16 سبتمبر 2007)

lمشكور جدا وهذة اسهل طريقة


----------



## hammhamm44 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

ramdan kareem wa shokrn


----------



## رياض ابودعموس (20 سبتمبر 2007)

black boy ride over young girl behind Victoria garden white


----------



## رياض ابودعموس (20 سبتمبر 2007)

هاي تساعد على الحفظ شكرا


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------



## saerhassan (13 مارس 2010)

*مشكور اخي الكريم *


----------



## Supar1 (14 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم تسلم الأيادي


----------



## ادور (16 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدوم والنجاح


----------



## Elmouhandesa (16 مارس 2010)

سنحرص خزن مب
دي جمله مجمعه لثاني حرف في كل لون
س اسود
ن بني
ح احمر
ر برتقالي
ص اصفر
خ اخضر
ز ازرق
ن بنفسجي
م رمادي
ب ابيض


----------

